# using home electronics with a home generator



## sunshineman68

I have recently bought a home generator, since I am tired of being with out power when it happens. I have heard of others using their TV's and computer's while being on generator power. I have called the generator manufacturer and they haven't really told me anything, so can someone tell me what/if I need something to make using the generator produce "clean" electricity/power, which is what I supposedly need to run my electronics.
I have talked to different people who I thought new things electrical, but none have given me much of an answer, thanks for listening...............Mike


----------



## SABL

Hello, Mike...welcome to TSF!!

You have installed a home generator (aux power supply)...pro install or DIY?? Strictly emergency with limited capacity or whole house coverage in the event of long term outage?? 

Most modern generators have sophisticated controls that will provide adequate voltages and cycles to operate today's electronics. Older units had to be closely monitored for cycles (Hertz) and voltages....manual adjustment required with a close watch of meters to make sure what has been generated is within parameters. 

More info is needed on your Aux Power Supply....older systems can supply a clean source of power but any tampering (kids, gkids) can have adverse results. Modern units are controlled by software to ensure voltages and cycles stay in line with the requirements of your devices.

How old is your generator and how is it controlled?? What KW is it rated at?? Can the powerplant handle a load??


----------



## sunshineman68

I have a new Homelite 5000 watt/6200 surge watts and the model # HG 5000, I bought this about 4 weeks ago. I had an electrician wire my main box with a switch that I can completely disconnect the electric company's power and then the generator is the only power for all the circuit breakers, although I don't plan on using all the breakers when I am running my generator. He also ran a big wire from the box to a plug on the outside of my garage, that is 125/240 and rated 30 amps. I had a cord made up that runs from the 30 amp 125/240 receptacle on the generator to the plug mounted on the outside box that is wired to the breaker panel. So if this is not enough info let me know. It looks like the generator will run the pump, the refrigerator, our forced air furnace and some lights, we have tried the generator and this seems realistic. 
I would like to run my desktop computer, a laptop, and we have a plasma TV that I would like to run, so these 2-3 items are my main concern. So I thank you for your time and your concern with helping me with this problem...........Mike


----------



## SABL

You already had the ability to disconnect from the main power supply via the "main" breaker. The electrician has added a 2-pole 30A breaker (in the main panel) to back-feed the main panel by way of the outside receptacle. This is a very common practice when using portable generators for back-up power....It is very important to *disconnect the main power* before bringing the generator online, or you may be sending current back through the system grid. 

The forced air furnace should be no problem if used for gas heat.....Air conditioning, electric resistance heating, or the use of a heat pump will demand more power and may cause all devices in use to suffer consequences. Being selective with the devices you wish to use should get you through a short term outage....if the outage is expected to last for a longer period of time you will need to turn all nonesential circuits off via main panel to make sure nothing else is demanding power. 

Your more sensitive devices can be protected with a good UPS (Uninteruptable Power Supply) that will also condition the power your electronics are being fed. Below is a link that I grabbed via Google:

http://www.highdefinitionblog.com/?page_id=193


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi:

While back feeding is popular/often used, it is dangerous/unsafe. I am sure it would be against code, if not illegal in some places

Sounds like your electrician did it the right way, using a transfer switch.

Also remember that if you are using a high speed internet connection you may not be able to connect. The ISP station/sub station/distribution box requires AC power also.

(I have a portable gen also, but use extension cords into the house)

BG


----------

